# Kevin Randleman-Nasty Staph infection



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Not sure if its been posted before but..
MMANEWS.COM | Pics & Quotes: Randleman Suffering From Awful Staph Infection

"At one time, Kevin "The Monster" Randleman wore the UFC Heavyweight championship title and was one of the most feared fighters in MMA. Nowadays Kevin is having a hard time staying out of the hospital.

Over the last two years, Kevin has been experiencing a number of issues. He spent some time in the hospital at the turn of the new year and just recently had a severe bout of staph infection and is still feeling the effects of it. As I walked into work today I felt my phone vibrate. I open it to see a message from Kevin Ranadleman. When I open it up the message reads "Hey Chris, it's Kevin, is your cell a camera phone because I have something for you."

Unfortunately the picture wouldn't come through on my phone but he did get it sent to my email. Much to my surprise (and as you can see in the picture), this was one of the most severe cases of staph I had ever seen.










Kevin spent three weeks in the hospital and was released two weeks ago. After having a look at that picture I could only assume that it was painful, Kevin offered this: "I was in critical condition for almost three weeks and I am two weeks out of the hospital now." He continued, "pain is just part of the healing, and it hurts a lot."

Painful indeed as one could only assume two holes in the side of your body could be. Kevin is doing okay now but will need to be careful. "I had two organs shut down again. I think what I need to do is stop enduring the pain and go see the doctors earlier."

MMANews.com will have an in-depth interview with "The Monster" sometime this week to further discuss his injuries, where his career is at right now, among a number of other topics. For now, if you have anything you'd like us to ask Randleman, click here to head over to the MMANews.com forums and submit your questions.

Get well soon, Kevin!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

God damn, thats a nasty infection.


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts (Oct 11, 2007)

Dude, that is the worst infection I have ever seen. Randleman is lucky to be alive! Staph infection is on the rise, and it just recently killed a teenage girl in my area who was in good health beforehand. I hope the MMA world is taking this thing seriously. 

If you train at a gym, always take certain precautions, as the gym is a breeding ground for Staph. Be sure and wash your hands a lot, and carry some sort of hand sanitizer with you. 

I don't think people realize just how serious this whole staph epidemic is at the moment...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my god! Thats probably the worst case I've ever seen. Crazy...all the best wishes for him and his recovery. Wow.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

This may be obvious, but where exactly is that staph infection located?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like his arm-pit is now and arm-hole.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> Looks like his arm-pit is now and arm-hole.


ohhhhhhhhhh now I see it and it seems so obvious.


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

wow wtf i he just let the infection make a large gaping hole in his body before he went to the docter, it fuckin gross you can see all the muscle tissue and shit


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, I thought I had seen some bad ones before. That shit is ******* ridiculous.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

For the first time in years I actually feel sick in my stomach


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, It's hard to believe that it could have gotten that bad. 

I hope that he heals soon and is able to react quicker if it happens again.

Good Luck "Monster"!!


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

It looks as if he got attacked by some alien or something lol, really nasty tho :/ i don't think he let it grow too long, i mean he wouldn't notice a large gaping hole in them...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesus christ that is fuckin disgusting


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I almost threw up.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I knew I wasn't a psycho germ phobe for carrying hand sanitizer around in my bag. I KNEW IT!!!!!!

The shit ass local Y never cleans their mats so i am going to ostentatiously wipe it down with the disinfectant spray until i know they're cleaning it regularly.

Oh and don't overuse antibiotics, that's the other thing I keep hearing, like don't expect a script for every little sniffle. This applies more to spastic uptight moms though, I think.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can't.Look.Away.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

My god... I've always laughed at people who use hand sanitizer, but guess what I'm going to buy after school. It's pretty amazing that you have to worry more about infections than anything else at the gym.

Does anyone know of some kind of body lotion or something similar that you can put on after going to the gym that kills staph and all the other nasties that hang out? I'm looking for something right now! 

This last week I found out that a friend from the gym was in the hospital for 5 days with a staph infection. He sounded terrible.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The best thing to do is probably jump straight into the shower and use a soap or gel or whatever with triclosan, the same germ killer that is in hand sanitizer.

Everyone should also ask their gym to put out those big jugs of hand sanitizer.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Kevin Randleman has to have the worst health of any fighter in MMA.. that is just plain ****in' nasty! Definitely shouldn't have clicked on this topic while eating..


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Damn, thats crazy.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thats a freakin ShotGun Wound!!!!

How can you honostly let it grow out to that extent?!


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't have the words right now. Holy. . .that's amazing.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't they have to cut out the infected tissue when someone has a bad staph infection? Those wounds look too clean to be infected. Still absolutely disgusting.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

All I got to say is this


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

HO LY SHIT



ewwwwww *shudder


I rolled twice today....


----------



## kegann (Jun 22, 2007)

You guys do know staph is EVERYWHERE and not just at gyms right? Although its probably worse at gyms, if you get a cut anywhere and dont take care of it properly you have a good chance of getting staph. Just better hope it isnt a super strain if you get it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Thats a freakin ShotGun Wound!!!!
> 
> How can you honostly let it grow out to that extent?!


Well plazz, it is Kevin Randleman.

And yeah, that's some horrendous looking staph.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

DEARD GOD thats a bad infection


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

*Kevin Randleman Gives His Thoughts On Couture And His Plans For The Future*

Kevin Randleman Gives His Thoughts On Couture And His Plans For The Future - MMAFightLine.com

Kevin Randleman Gives His Thoughts On Couture And His Plans For The Future 
By Jason Perkins | October 31, 2007 











As we have previously reported, Kevin Randleman has been sidelined with a life threatening staff infection that has taken 2 large chunks out of the right side of his body. MMANews recently caught up with him to see how he's coming along in his recovery and what's in store for him in the future.
Randleman on his future:

Well once this is healed give me a month and I’ll be ready to fight anybody. I mean before these holes in my side I was training like a motherfucker. Now I’m on pain medication like a motherfucker and I have these ******* IV’s in my arm so it limits what I can do. I can’t go swimming because I have these holes. I can’t go to the gym the lift like I’d like to so I’m kind of limited as to what I can do but hey I’m content with what I can do now and I take it as a blessing. I got that ******* DUI and trust me when I say this, I was just so depressed. Can you imagine being stuck not being able to do anything because of a staph infection that fucks you up every time you get one? Randleman on Randy Couture:

My hat will always be off to Randy Couture. I’ve known him forever. He’s a great guy and he wouldn’t do something like that unless there was a reason. He is the “Natural” Randy Couture for a reason and that’s because everything he does is natural. He’s a naturally good person and he has a naturally good character. I think it hurts the UFC that he is willing to leave them because they didn’t take care of them right

*INTERVIEW:*

KEVIN RANDLEMAN INTERVIEW (OCT. 30, 2007) 

Chris Howie with MMANews.com: This is Chris Howie with MMANews.com and today I am speaking with former UFC Heavyweight champion and PRIDE fighter Kevin “The Monster” Randleman. Kevin, after seeing the picture you sent me today I think my first question has to be how are you feeling?










Kevin Randleman: I feel good. I feel really good actually. No complaints. 

MMANews.com: I suppose it could be worse... 

Kevin Randleman: I’m alive and I feel for the second time in my life that I am alive again. 

MMANews.com: The picture that was sent, how old was that? When was it taken? 

Kevin Randleman: That picture was taken last week. 

MMANews.com: How is that infection healing? 

Kevin Randleman: You know they can't close that up. They can’t sew it closed. So everyday my girl or my home nurse, they have to give me IV’s. I have a pick line in my arm. I’ve been going through this for two years now. It’s the same infection that keeps coming back every time I start training and start feeling good. I get up around 220 lbs. and start lifting and benching the same weights that I was lifting when I was feeling well and training good and fighting good. Then every time I seem to hit a brick wall that is known as a staph infection because somebody is nasty and dirty. I’m sorry but it is very simple ᾢ people should not go to practice in the clothes they wore all day and you don’t go to practice wearing the same clothes you had on after working in the yard all day that are full of dirty parasites. It’s very frustrating for me because all I love to do is train and every time I’m starting to train good someone’s nasty ass infects me. 

MMANews.com: That had to be one of the nastiest staphs I’ve ever... 

Kevin Randleman: That was nasty wasn’t it? 

MMANews.com: I think that is the worst I’ve ever seen. 

Kevin Randleman: That is some crazy shit. The two holes are connected. 

MMANews.com: They are connected? 

Kevin Randleman: Yeah, those two holes are like hollow. There is top hole and the lower hole, and the doctor had to take all the shit out of there. So he ripped all that out and ripped like most of the side out. He pulled all the **** and puss and shit out of there. I had let that go for two months. 

MMANews.com: So you let that go for two months? 

Kevin Randleman: Yeah, you know, that seems so stupid but let me explain it to you and you’ll be like fuuuuuck. 

MMANews.com: Okay... 

Kevin Randleman: Like when I was growing up if I was the best running back on the team and I got hurt and that meant that there was a chance we could lose I wouldn’t stop. So I’ve always had this way of dealing with pain and dealing with life. The question I’d ask myself was “is this going to benefit a lot of people?”, and if the answer is yes than I would keep going. I had an infection in my shoulder nearly two years ago and when you have an infection that deep it doesn’t just go away. I’ve had a lot of trauma to my body over the last two years. Remember, I almost died three times now because of organ failure and such. Now I was training and such with Alex Schonauer and Shawn Tompkins and such at Xtreme Couture and I was taking a lot of knees and shots to the right side in the ribs. It was small and minor but it was in the same spot. It started as a small contusion but it started to grow and you know how bad it can be when a contusion or blister can start to grow? 

MMANews.com: Yeah... 

Kevin Randleman: Well this spanned that down my whole right side underneath my armpit. 

MMANews.com: So this injury was worse than what you have now? 

Kevin Randleman: No, that one was the one that nearly killed me. What I have now is just ******* crazy. The doctors said that If I hadn’t have been so strong it would have killed me and I would have died. My liver and my kidneys and lungs were failing. It was almost like a euphoric feeling. I wasn’t in pain but I was just kind of out there. It was just different. A lot of this is confusing me now. Within two days I went from a healthy 220 lb. guy to a septic, infectious guy whose lungs and kidneys and shit were failing. 

MMANews.com: So what have you changed? 

Kevin Randleman: Well I’ve been changing a lot of shit. Since my DUI arrest I’ve changed a lot of things for the better. You know I always tell my girl that I’m a fighter and I like to handle things like a fighter and with my hands but I couldn’t do anything about this because it was handling me. Like if I break my finger I’m just going to splint that bitch up but this was different. I was in Japan when it got really bad and I called my girl and told her something was wrong. She knows that if I call and something is wrong than something is definitely wrong. 

MMANews.com: So what can they do to even close that wound up? 

Kevin Randleman: They can’t. Everyday my girl has to take four yards of gauze... 

MMANews.com: Four yards? 

Kevin Randleman: Yeah four yards and she has to stuff this hole and remember that the space between those two holes is gone. FUUUUUUCK. It sucks man. 

MMANews.com: They can’t close it at all? 

Kevin Randleman: No they can’t. I’ll be fine in a month. I was in a critical state when I was in the hospital. I was blowing up. My nuts got bigger and everything man. I was just gaining weight. 

MMANews.com: People usually lose weight when they are in the hospital. 

Kevin Randleman: Man I was so sick when I was in that fucker. Everything was failing so nothing could break anything down. I went from 210 lbs. to 262 lbs. in two days. I looked like a chubby fat kid. 

MMANews.com: Today after the picture of the infection was posted, you received a lot of well wishes and people hoping for you to get better. 

Kevin Randleman: Man I appreciated that but I’m not going nowhere. I’ll be back. You know that I’ve only taking off three years since I’ve been fighting and I’ve been fighting for ten years. I’m thirty-fuckin-six now. I’m still young. I’m still that same aggressive mother fucker that I’ve been. Now I fight for more than just me. I fight for you man, I fight for you because you are my friend. I fight for the fans. I look forward to fighting again because I’m going to give the people something they can relate to and someone they can love. Pardon my language but I’m going to be that ***** you love and that ***** you love to hate. When I step in that cage or ring one of two things are going to happen: either I’m going to get knocked out or he is going to get knocked the **** out. Period. It should never go more than 20 minutes. Man I’m getting all hyped up. 

MMANews.com: So are you saying that you fight for the fans? 

Kevin Randleman: I’ve always fought for the fans. They want to know if I’ll be running out all blonde haired and they know that I’m going to be coming in to knock him the **** out. **** him. 

MMANews.com: With your condition now can you even get a fight? 

Kevin Randleman: What I have right now everyone gets. It just so happens that I let it go too long. Had I gone to the doctor two weeks into it they could have checked my blood and said take the pills and I would have been fine. But because I could take the pain I went to Japan and was training and shit and then I got a fever and I felt like shit. My fever was 102 degrees for four days. I had one of those feelings and I knew something was wrong. I knew what it was but I was wondering how in the **** did I get it. 

MMANews.com: Is this something that you will always have problems with? 

Kevin Randleman: It seems that any contusion that I get under my skin can act as a catalyst to the infection. It’s an occupational hazard but I have to take care of myself. 

MMANews.com: What do you do to kill time? 

Kevin Randleman: Man I’ve been sitting up in this fuckin' house not doing a god damn thing. I’m going ******* crazy man. I love talking to inner city kids to try and make a difference but you know what I love to do and that’s fight. I'm not a religious guy or anything like that but I have been spiritual and I think that if I don’t kill you than you shouldn’t kill me, if I don’t steal your money than you shouldn’t steal mine and if I don’t **** your bitch than you don’t **** mine. 

MMANews.com: Do unto others... 

Kevin Randleman: That’s right and I don’t know why this all happened but if you **** with me I’m going to **** with you. This is a hard world that we live in but we can all live a humble and prosperous life here. 

MMANews.com: How do you feel now overall? 

Kevin Randleman: I feel good. Before I got hurt I was running so much and then I got home one day and I got so ******* sick. ****. It pisses me off. I hate this shit. 

MMANews.com: I couldn’t imagine going through that or how it would effect you mentally or physically. 

Kevin Randleman: Can you imagine what it can do to a man mentally who is used to be so strong? I mean it’s just a hole now, it hurts, but it’s just a hole. My girl left today and I did 1,000 sit-ups and 1,000 push-ups. I’m just so programmed to be training and going to the gym. I just need to feel somebody kick me in the ******* face or at least try to.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yuck! I hope he gets better..


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

If he had only taken the pills...Sucks he was one of my favorite fighters.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

That is insane, major respect to Kevin Randleman, he certainly has a lot of heart and warrior spirit. I wish him a healthy and speedy recovery.


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

he is a warrior.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

> I’ve been going through this for two years now. It’s the same infection that keeps coming back every time I start training and start feeling good. I get up around 220 lbs. and start lifting and benching the same weights that I was lifting when I was feeling well and training good and fighting good. Then every time I seem to hit a brick wall that is known as a staph infection because somebody is nasty and dirty.


Hmm, well, youd think hed learn


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Hmm, well, youd think hed learn


dont patronize me.

sorry im in the jackass halloween mood tonight.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

the funny thing to take back from all of this is 
"Kevin Randleman: No they can’t. I’ll be fine in a month. I was in a critical state when I was in the hospital. I was blowing up. *My nuts got bigger* and everything man. I was just gaining weight. "

And the obvious question would be to ask...they can get even bigger?...


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

<----- NOT a Randleman fan.... but damn man get better please!!!



my brother in law almost died from a staph infection, he had one of the drug resistant ones... spent 3 weeks in the hospital and 3 surguries, missed his 2nd daughters birth. he got it from working on a farm. he had carple tunnel surgery, and did too much while my sis was alomst 9mo pregnant and tore his stitches open.


Staph is a motherfucker!!!! Get well soon Kevin!!!


----------

